# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دانلود کریستال ریپورت برای ویژوال استودیو 2012

## vb341

با سلام
برای دانلود کریستال ریپورت برای ویژوال استودیو 2012 به سایت Hormozganvb.ir  مراجعه نمائید .
با توجه به تحریم ایران توسط سایت کریستال ریپورت فایلهای اصلی و مربوطه دانلود و جداگانه آپلود شده .

----------


## barrai

از سایت سافت گذر هم میشه دانلود کرد 
http://www.softgozar.com/WebPage/Dow...rt-Pack-13.0.5

----------

